# Why can't you use and Ecaller to hunt raccoons in Michigan?



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

Why can't you use and E-caller to hunt raccoons in Michigan?


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

Simple..... Michigans predator laws SUCK.............:tdo12::tdo12::tdo12::tdo12::tdo12::tdo12::tdo12:


never really made any sense to me either. I did ask an D.N.R (osceola county) officer the same thing. His reply: "I personally, or any of my partners would have no problem with you using them for ****." he did'nt really know why either. I have used my foxpro many times at night to call in and shoot *****. works great, especially near a food source with a bow. just keep shootin'. Shots are near silent and they keep coming. good luck, and enjoy,


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah I bought the raccoon card for my caller then come home and look at the laws and I think its stupid. I really don't think that any officer would have a big problem with it. Its not hurting anyone. Its not like it will attract other game like deer so I really don't know why either.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are talking about using a electronic caller for pred hunting right? Because I found this on the DNR website a while ago and have posted it a few times because the DNR is not very specific about it at all. 

If you are using electronic calls them for calling in wildlife to view or photograph, there aren't any restrictions.

If you are using electronic calls for the purpose of hunting, you may not use them to hunt turkey or waterfowl.

Yes, it is legal to use electronic or mechanical calls for predator hunting. In fact, only turkey and waterfowl hunters are prohibited from using electronic or mechanical calls.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

So much difference of opinion!!


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that to shoot ***** at night you would need to be following a dog. No loaded guns until the point of kill. At least that's how I understand it for raccoons.


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

Gander.....


my point exactly. If you can decifer it. (michigan game laws)


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

I believe the law says at night with dogs only. Therefore if you're out w/e-call at night hunting/shooting ***** you are in violation of the law.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Cooner said:


> I believe the law says at night with dogs only. Therefore if you're out w/e-call at night hunting/shooting ***** you are in violation of the law.


It states it clearly. ***** only with dogs. NOWHERE is anything said about calling. However calls can be used during daylight hours during the open season for racoons.

Skinner


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Well it's legal to squall to try and locate a **** in a leafy tree........... any thoughts?


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

still hunting with the dogs though.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

cj. said:


> Well it's legal to squall to try and locate a **** in a leafy tree........... any thoughts?


As long as there are dogs!

Skinner


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is how you get around this law.

This is my opinion check yourself with your C.O.

When I lived down state I would call *****. I always had my dog with me when ever I did this load the gun once to the treed ****.

This my opinion of how the law reads.

Dave


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dave Lyons said:


> Here is how you get around this law.
> 
> This is my opinion check yourself with your C.O.
> 
> ...


That's fine until the fox or coyote shows up.

When I checked with my local DNR Officer he told me "he" would not cite for shooting them. He then added that if I was to be stopped and check that I had better hope it was him checking me. LOL

Skinner


----------

